
Error 418 (I’m a teapot)? - BerislavLopac
https://www.google.com/teapot
======
tony-allan
I knew about status 418 but I didn't know that Google had a page to return
that error status.

See [https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324)

I also saw a mention of the fact this is not so silly in the IoT age.

Also
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7168](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7168)

Time to add it as a test case!

